# devd action script message: eval: cannot create /dev/tty: Device not configured



## emmex (Jun 30, 2022)

In a devd action script I call the command `service dhclient restart em0` and receive a lot of these error messages:

```
eval: cannot create /dev/tty: Device not configured
```
 The command works, but what these messages means ?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2022)

`service dhclient restart em0` produces output, but there's no TTY connected, thus it doesn't know where to send that output to.

Other entries use `service dhclient quietstart ....`, try that.


----------



## emmex (Jun 30, 2022)

Thank you SirDice, but it doesn't work

```
+ service dhclient quietrestart em0
/etc/rc.d/dhclient: cannot create /dev/tty: Device not configured
dhclient not running? (check /var/run/dhclient/dhclient.em0.pid).
/etc/rc.d/dhclient: cannot create /dev/tty: Device not configured
eval: cannot create /dev/tty: Device not configured
eval: cannot create /dev/tty: Device not configured
eval: cannot create /dev/tty: Device not configured
eval: cannot create /dev/tty: Device not configured
eval: cannot create /dev/tty: Device not configured
eval: cannot create /dev/tty: Device not configured
/etc/rc.d/dhclient: cannot create /dev/tty: Device not configured
Starting dhclient.
/etc/rc.d/dhclient: cannot create /dev/tty: Device not configured
DHCPREQUEST on em0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPREQUEST on em0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254
bound to 192.168.1.52 -- renewal in 43200 seconds.
```


----------

